# 16.000 KBit/s DSL, aber nur ca. 8000KBit/s kommen an.



## SJIJRL (20. August 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe ein 16000 DSL, aber nur ca.8000 KBit/s(800KB/s im vollen Download angezeigt, also nicht einmal 1 MB/s))kommen bei mir an.

Liegt es jetzt an den Anbieter oder an meiner Hausleitung, dass die volle 16000 nicht erreicht werden? 

Kann man die Leitung verbessern lassen bei bedarf?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Aerni (20. August 2015)

die telekom sagt dazu: bis zu 16000. also können auch nur 5000 ankommen, so einfach ist das leider. die garantieren dir keine volle leistung. du kannst denen 1mal die woche aufn sack gehen, und dich immer wieder beschweren, aber wenn di keine fehler finden in der leitung, ists eben so.

zu mir sagte mal nen telekom mitarbeiter am telefon : "die eine leitung geht recht, und die andere leitung links um nen baum. die eine ist schneller, die andere langsamer. wir garantieren bis zu xxxxx geschwindigkeit, wenn nur die hälfte ankommt, ist das nicht unsere schuld".

die überprüfen die leitung, finden die keine fehler, werden die immer behaupten das es an dir liegt. am haus, jenachdem wieviele die leitung nutzen, an deinem pc, was weiss ich. hab ich alles schon hintermir.

einzige lösung, auf ne dickere leitung warten. anbieter wechseln bringts nich, die leitung bleibt dieselbe.


----------



## XeT (20. August 2015)

Das kann mehrere Gründe haben meistens ist es aber die Leitung. Mehr buchen kann schon helfen. Die aussage mehr als 8 kommen sonst auch nicht an ist quatsch. Denn du hast Leistungsverluste. Ich hatte damals 16k 12k bekommen. Mit dem welchsel auf 50k hab ich jetzt 5-5,5mb pro Sekunde und das immer.


----------



## keinnick (20. August 2015)

Das ist ja auch tatsächlich nicht deren Schuld. Oder sollen die die örtlichen Gegebenheiten aushebeln? Einzig dieses "bis zu..." ist IMHO recht schwammig und da sollte man ansetzen und den Leuten bei Vertragsabschluss eine verbindliche Zusage geben.


----------



## Aerni (20. August 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch tatsächlich nicht deren Schuld. Oder sollen die die örtlichen Gegebenheiten aushebeln? Einzig dieses "bis zu..." ist IMHO recht schwammig und da sollte man ansetzen und den Leuten bei Vertragsabschluss eine verbindliche Zusage geben.



bei anderen anbitern is das nich anders. kollege hat ne 200k leitung, es kommen nichtmal 60k an. klar is immernoch viel, aber es fehlen trotzdem 140k. und er zahlt das auch. schau dir die werbungen mal an, kommt immer "bis zu". ich hab auf vdsl gewechselt jetzt, und hab keine probleme mehr. die leitung ist super und sogar besser als angegeben. hab vdls 25k, und es kommen immer 2,8mb/s rum.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (20. August 2015)

Willkommen in Deutschland


----------



## SJIJRL (20. August 2015)

Hallo,

erstmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfreichen Antworten, haben mir aufjedenfall ein besseres Bild des Ganzen vermittelt.



Aerni schrieb:


> bei anderen anbitern is das nich anders. kollege hat ne 200k leitung, es kommen nichtmal 60k an. klar is immernoch viel, aber es fehlen trotzdem 140k. und er zahlt das auch. schau dir die werbungen mal an, kommt immer "bis zu". ich hab auf vdsl gewechselt jetzt, und hab keine probleme mehr. die leitung ist super und sogar besser als angegeben. hab vdls 25k, und es kommen immer 2,8mb/s rum.



Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich nicht zu VDSL wechseln soll. 800Kb/s ist schon etwas Mager.

Bei VDSL hätte ich dann so 50000 KBit/s und ich denke dann werden aufjedenfall mehr als nur 800Kb/s ankommen.

Danke Nochmals.


----------



## Aerni (20. August 2015)

SJIJRL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfreichen Antworten, haben mir aufjedenfall ein besseres Bild des Ganzen vermittelt.
> 
> ...



vdsl ist relativ stabil, kenne keinen der ne schlechte leitung hat. erkundige dich mal, wird sich auf jedenfall lohnnen. nur dein ping wird ca. 20ms schlechter, dsl 16.000 hat nen sau guten ping, vdsl im vergleich bissel mehr. hatte mit 16k 15-20er pings, jetzt 35-50er. aber mir reicht das dicke.


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Aerni schrieb:


> anbieter wechseln bringts nich, die leitung bleibt dieselbe.


Wieso, viele Haushalte haben zwei Leitungen, hier ist das zumindest so.


----------



## Aerni (20. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wieso, viele Haushalte haben zwei Leitungen, hier ist das zumindest so.



es kommt halt drauf an welchen anbieter. bei mir hats nie was gebracht, 2mal versucht, bei jedem anbieter das selbe. wenn er upgraden kann auf 50k vdsl, besser gehts kaum.


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Aerni schrieb:


> wenn er upgraden kann auf 50k vdsl, besser gehts kaum.



DSL ist definitiv nicht die Zukunft, hier zumindest


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

Auf was setzt man in Österreich?

Die zweite Leitung verläuft parallel zur ersten, da ändert sich in der Regel nicht viel..


----------



## S754 (20. August 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Auf was setzt man in Österreich?
> 
> Die zweite Leitung verläuft parallel zur ersten, da ändert sich in der Regel nicht viel..



TV-Kabel. 
Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland gibt's das hier ziemlich oft.
Hier kann ich 150MBit über Kabel fahren, und das ist so ziemlich überall im Land ohne große Installationen möglich.


----------



## Decrypter (20. August 2015)

Was für ein Anschluss hast du denn überhaupt ?
Ist das ein DSL 16000 mit IP Telefonie ? Wenn ja, dann sieht das eher danach aus, als wenn du nur ein DSL 16000 mit dem 8000 Profil bekommen kannst. Das ist im Grunde immer noch so wie früher, als es bei der Telekom die berühmt berüchtigten Dämpfungsgrenzen gab. Ist die Leitungsdämpfung entsprechend zu hoch, wird noch ein entsprechend der Leitungsdämpfung Profil geschaltet, welche sich dann in den Profilobergrenzen unterscheiden. 

Und das wird hier wohl der Fall sein. Wenn VDSL verfügbar ist, deutet das darauf hin, das VDSL via Outdoor DSLAM realisiert wird, und der DSL 16000 aus der viel weiter entfernt liegenden Vermittlungsstelle. Bei einem Wettbewerber könnte es, sofern diese im HVT (Vermittlungsstelle) eigene DSL Technik stehen haben, auch bei einem DSL 16000 mehr Bandbreite geben, da diese weiterhin "echtes" RAM schalten und kein "Pseudo-RAM" mit Profilobergrenzen wie die Telekom. Müssen andere Anbieter jedoch auf die Telekom als technischen Dienstleister (also Bitstream) zugreifen, kommen die Telekom Schaltgrenzen wieder zum tragen und es würde sich an der Bandbreite nichts ändern.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (20. August 2015)

TV Kabel gibts hier auch sehr oft, hat aber seine ganz eigenen Nachteile..


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> TV Kabel gibts hier auch sehr oft, hat aber seine ganz eigenen Nachteile..



Nachteile?  Gibts nicht.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. August 2015)

Shared medium, lachhafter Upstream.. zumindest in DE kommt noch DS-Lite und grausame Providerhardware dazu, kA wie das bei euch ist.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. August 2015)

Lach mich weg! Kabel ist die Zukunft  
Eben mal geschaut bei einem Österreich kabel kabelbetreiber , 150M hat 15M up was auch nicht der brüller ist ( deutsche telekom 50M/10M oder 100M/40M)
Dazu will der Anbieter für diese 150M Internet Telefon OHNE TV 73 Euro haben. 
Was en schnapper. Quelle kabelplus.at 
Upc bringt 125M/12,5M für 55 euro allerdings mit tv, im vergleich aber immernoch lachhaft der upload. 
Also eigentlich keine vorteile. Viel Glück mit eurem kostengünstigen schared Medium,  eure Zukunft


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Shared medium, lachhafter Upstream.. zumindest in DE kommt noch DS-Lite und grausame Providerhardware dazu, kA wie das bei euch ist.


Keine Ahnung wo das Problem ist. Ich bekomme volle Geschwindigkeit, im Gegensatz zu Deutschland ist der Provider hier noch Regional und man ist bemüht,  dass jeder die volle Geschwindigkeit bekommt. Ich kenne keinen, der nicht seine gebuchte Geschwindigkeit bekommt. Wenn mein Provider sagt, dass 150Mbit verfügbar sind, dann ist das so zu 100%. 
Außerdem bekomme ich eine statische IPv4 Adresse und es herrscht kein Routerzwang.

So jetzt Vergleich DSL:
Anbieter ist UPC oder A1, die sitzen in Wien und scheißen sich nix wenn mal eine Störung ist. 20Mbit gebucht und nur 10 kommen an, Routerzwang, keine statische IPv4 Adresse. In Zukunft wird sich daran auch nichts ändern, weil man nicht "einfach so" mal die Straße aufreißen kann um eine neue Datenleitung zu legen. Während bei Kabel die Geschwindigkeit bald durch neue Technologien wieder erhöht wird (auf 300Mbit) und das ohne neue Installationen beim Kunden.

Im Gegensatz zu DE hat Kabelinternet hier einen höheren Stellenwert. VDSL gibt es hier kaum. Ich wage es sogar zu behaupten,  dass es mehr Glasfaser als VDSL hier gibt.

Und zum Schluss : Österreich liegt in der Rangliste der durchschnittlichen Internetgeschwindigkeit vor Deutschland.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Und zum Schluss : Österreich liegt in der Rangliste der durchschnittlichen Internetgeschwindigkeit vor Deutschland.



Und genau wegen solchen überheblichen Aussagen mag euch keiner.  

Österreich ist übrigens um einiges kleiner und ihr habt dafür andere Probleme. Fakt ist dass weder Kabel noch Vdsl die Zukunft ist, wenn dann aber eher Vdsl. Langfristig führt allerdings nix an FTTH vorbei.


----------



## S754 (21. August 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Österreich ist übrigens um einiges kleiner und ihr habt dafür andere Probleme.


Na und? Deswegen hat Südkorea trotzdem den ersten Platz verdient, die sind auch kleiner als Deutschland.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. August 2015)

Neuer Huawei msan kann mit super vectoring bis 400 Meter theoretische 400M bringen und bis zu einem km noch um die 100M
Sehe keinerlei Vorteile von Kabel eher nur nachteile


----------



## pain474 (21. August 2015)

8000 statt 16000 wäre ein Luxusproblem.

Ich habe DSL 16000 und bekomme gerade mal eine 2000er! (kein Witz)

Ist echt traurig, aber leider muss man sich manchmal damit abfinden. (Und ich war vorher an 50000 gewohnt...)


----------



## SJIJRL (21. August 2015)

pain474 schrieb:


> 8000 statt 16000 wäre ein Luxusproblem.
> 
> Ich habe DSL 16000 und bekomme gerade mal eine 2000er! (kein Witz)
> 
> Ist echt traurig, aber leider muss man sich manchmal damit abfinden. (Und ich war vorher an 50000 gewohnt...)



Luxusproblem eher weniger, 8000 ist auch nicht das schnellste, natürlich ist 2000 demnach noch langsamer.


----------



## gorgeous188 (21. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo das Problem ist. Ich bekomme volle Geschwindigkeit



Nachdem du deinen Upload nicht nennst wird der wohl nicht allzu hoch sein.
Ich habe VDSL100 mit 100M Down und 40M Up gebucht. Ich bekomme 97M Down und 36M Up. 45eur im Monat, kein Routerzwang dafür sogar 120eur Auszahlung mit denen man sich selber ein Modell kaufen kann.


----------



## mrfloppy (21. August 2015)

In Post 18 hab ich dazu auch was geschrieben gehabt . Ist dünn der upload


----------

